

Testing a Truncated RSS Feed on Above the Law: The Results Are In  - px
http://breakingmedia.com/2010/06/testing-a-truncated-rss-feed-on-above-the-law-the-results-are-in/

======
ydant
I've seen a couple of my favorite sites turn off full feeds, and the results
always seems to be the same for me. I visit the site less often when I don't
get enough information to draw me in. It doesn't have to be the full content
of the blog post, but it should be enough that gets me interested.

I usually click through even if it is the full post, but only if I find the
content interesting. Usually I'm going to read the comments.

Hacker News is pretty much the only feed I have where I don't get any content
in the RSS feed and yet I still visit the site for a high percentage of the
posts.

I really don't want his stats to be true for the general case.

~~~
logic
My reaction to feeds I subscribe to moving to teaser-only goes in two
directions. I either:

a) Unsubscribe. Probably not a bad thing for my productivity anyway; it
implies I was remaining subscribed purely because of inertia.

b) Spend five minutes to create a Yahoo Pipe for the feed, which grabs the
full content and regurgitates it as a replacement RSS feed. (If possible; the
target article is, in many cases, too large for Pipes' maximum file size.)

I've tried making myself "just deal with it", but I simply end up frustrated
by the experience, and most content just isn't worth the headache to me.

